# updated ferry costs for Morocco 2010



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I have just received an email from Carlos the ticket agent at Algeciras for the 2010 ferry costs. I hope this is of help too anyone contemplating the trip, we are leaving on the 20th February for Tangiers 

HOLA AMIGO: 
LE INFORMO DE LOS PRECIOS ACUTALES: 

1 CAMPING-CAR + 2 PAX IDA Y VUELTA CEUTA 220 EUROS 

1 CAMPING-CAR + 2 PAX IDA Y VUELTA TANGER 150 EUROS 

EL TICKET ES OPEN 
COMO SIEMPRE TENEMOS A SU DISPOSICION TODA LA DOCUMENTACION NECESARIA PARA PASAR LA ADUANA 

SALUDOS 

Translation is 

HELLO FRIEND: I INFORM TO HIM INTO PRICES ACUTALES: 1 CAMPING-CAR + 2 PAX ROUNDTRIP CEUTA 220 EUROS 1 CAMPING-CAR + 2 PAX TANGIERS ROUNDTRIP 150 EUROS THE TICKET IS OPEN AS ALWAYS WE HAVE TO ITS DISPOSITION ALL THE DOCUMENTATION NECESSARY TO PASS THE CUSTOMS GREETINGS


----------



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

Hiya,

We are going down to Spain/Portugal at the end of January beginning of February and really fancy going over to Morocca for a few days, Yours is the only link I can find re ferry crossings. Am I to take it that the ferry goes from Algeciras to Cueta and costs 220 Euros? Are the formalities mentioned in your post very difficult to wade through or just lengthy?
Would welcome any help from you as you sound experienced.
Thanks from an ex Southport resident!!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

scaley, you have a pm.

Regards, Bob


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

*tangier price*

Hello Bob
Do you think the Tangier price is right or is it a typo and should be 250 euros. Jan 2008 we paid 190 to Cueta, Jan 2009 230 to Cueta, if it's that much cheaper we will go via Tangier. We hope to cross about 20th Jan. Have you got contact details for Carlos?
Cheers Mark


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Hello Bob
> Do you think the Tangier price is right or is it a typo and should be 250 euros. Jan 2008 we paid 190 to Cueta, Jan 2009 230 to Cueta, if it's that much cheaper we will go via Tangier. We hope to cross about 20th Jan. Have you got contact details for Carlos?
> Cheers Mark


I got this price direct from Carlos via an email just before Xmas, and its for a crossing around the 20th Feb 2010.

We will decide which route to take when we get there, here are the location details of the Carlos office.

http://www.lemarocencampingcar.com/?8-traversee-du-detroit

Author Emile Verhooste
Crossing the Strait

marocensolitaire | Thursday, October 15, 2009 at 17:54 | Crossing Spain
Gibraltar

Juan Carlos Gutierrez
For over 20 years now Juan Carlos is dedicated to the sale of tickets on the crossing of the Strait. He immediately specialized niche of motorhomes and 4x4, spinning rapidly, thanks to its availability and good nature, a formidable network that every year is increasing. Her clients often become friends, iron or see regularly send their relationships
A few kilometers before Algeciras (exit 112), the store is located Crossroads Palmones. You can do your last minute shopping before the European Morocco; alcohol are cheaper in France but not as much as Ceuta. In the car park (at bottom left)

You may be contacted by Juan Carlos Gutierrez, the Spanish are friendly offices installed ticket next to the supermarket and he speaks a little French. He is brilliantly supported by his daughter Susan, Pilar, Isabel and Secretary Melisa Diaz
GPS 36 ° 10 80 'N, 5 ° 26 45' W
VIAJES NORMANDY,
Poligono Industrial Palmones I sotie 112
C / Fragata Local 3
11,379 LOS BARRIOS
Mobile: 00.34.606 28 88 80,
Office 00.34.956 675 653, Fax 00.34.956 675 719
Email: ticket.gutierrez @ telefonica.net
"Melisa Diaz, Ysabel, Pilar Gutierrez and Susana"

His prices are certainly among the best, mainly on cross-Tanger Algeciras. You can spend the night in front of his office in a parking lot a little further, it will lead you (can fill up with water). If you have any problems (mechanical or cell) do not hesitate to make her hand, he will certainly find an answer to your little problems.
The office is open from 10 to 22 hours without interruption, except in emergencies (but never more than an hour or two)
For holders of the logo they will give you temporary certificates of vehicle syringes to present to customs when you pass
Bring your two paper layers to prevent the employee from having to fill 3 pages.
practice to start his trip in Morocco
br>
JUAN AND HIS DAUGHTERS
Top

Regards

Bob


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info Bob.
I also found this link to the same place, written in Spanish

http://www.viajesnormandie.net/agencia-viajes-algeciras.htm

It's the same place I got my tickets last year, they also gave us a free cake!

Cheers Mark


----------

